# Timothy Hay



## St3wY (Feb 26, 2007)

Timothy Hay/Sweet Grass - Does anyone know anything about this stuff? I saw it at the feed store today, but couldn't figure out what it is for. Is it beneficial in any way for rats?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i think its meant for rabbits or guenia pigs. i doubt that it has any benifits for rats as i've never heard anything good about it, mind you i haven't heard anything bad either...


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

It's not for rats no they probably won't do much with it. It's for herbivores like guinea pigs, rabbits, degus, and chinchillas.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Timothy hay and other grass hays are the primary source of fiber (and also the main food group) for rabbits, guinea pigs, et cetera. Since I have a house rabbit of my own, I've put boxes of hay in my rat's play areas just in case they'd like to borrow through it/play in it. Though, hay can be very dusty (especially those small bags from the store) which can cause issues for rats that have respiratory issues.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

My rats love hay, they also use it to borrow and play in. I only put some in there everyonce in a while though.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

never hurd of it!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Fallinstar, hay is basically any dried grass. Here, I'll show you. 

This is BunBun's room, you can see the hay in the basket by her bowls and in her litterbox.


----------



## nerdchick (Feb 26, 2007)

What a lucky bunny to have a whole room, and she's cute too. I know that some rats like a rougher sleeping surface, so the hay would work for that.

-Caty


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

the room is beautiful! what a happy bunny she must be!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

BunBun! LOL Thats a cute name.


----------

